# The Genie



## doc5242 (Aug 8, 2006)

Three medics are walking on a beach, taking a break from an ambulance convention on a tropical island. They happen upon an antique bottle and in examining it, they all-too-predictably release the genie trapped inside. He offers them the obligatory three wishes and they agree to split them: one each. 

The first medic, an Advanced EMT, says, "I want to be ten times smarter so I can better help my patients!" "A noble wish, Master!", says the genie as he waves his hands. "Granted!" The Advanced EMT is ten times smarter. 

The second medic, a Paramedic, says "Well, I would like to be a hundred times smarter, to better help all the patients I have to work on." "Another noble wish!", says the genie and he makes the second medic a hundred times smarter. 

The third medic, a Field Supervisor, pipes up and says, "I wish to be a thousand times smarter, in order to best help all the patients that I must care for, genie." 

The genie cocks an eyebrow at him and says, "Are you quite sure that that is your wish?" "Yes, that is my wish! A thousand times smarter", asserts the third medic. 

"Very well! The most noble wish of all! Granted!!", booms the genie and he waves his hands. 

The supervisor is now an EMT.


----------

